# what are some core workouts?



## makin tracks (Jan 25, 2009)

I like doing planks. That is getting on your elbows and toes, keeping your back straight and holding the position for a give length of time. You can start at say 30secs and work up from there. I generally do 1 min then have a min rest and go again for 3 - 5 reps then do 30 sec and 30 sec rest for 3 - 5.

You just build up your time. Then you can do things like one arm extended to your front and then an arm and a leg extended, or you can walk your legs around from side to side whilst keeping the position with your back straight.

Also any exercise whilst sitting / lying on an exercise ball will help activate your core muscles .


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

sounds good thank you!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Google Pilates exercises and you'll find a whole bunch, and it's about the best thing around for core strength.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I like yoga. You still strengthen your core while building balance & flexibility.


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

Ooh that's a good idea we have a Yoga studio down the street! I thought it was for relaxing and stuff.... I don't get out much lol so I don't know this stuff  and I did google pilates and I got some exercises that I'm going to try!! Thanks guys!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DutchFeather (May 9, 2011)

Push ups!! Yes, it's an arm and shoulder exercise, but, you have to use your core to keep your body one flat and straight plane.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i second doing planks !


----------

